# Birth Control



## viverettec (Aug 4, 2012)

I took 3 birth control pills out the whole pack on sunday, monday, and tuesday and i stop taking them after that because of the stomach pains. I had unprotected sex on the second day i stop taking my pills. And now i have a brown discharge. Wat that mean?


----------



## Babylard (Aug 4, 2012)

I think your period is starting. whenever my period starts, I get brown discharge which is like dry old blood mixed with other fluids. Birth control pills function in a way of providing your body with a high level of estrogen hormone. When you stop taking the pill, the levels of hormones drops, which signals your body to go into the menstrual phase.


----------



## Merula (Aug 5, 2012)

I had something similar, but I was taking two pills a day to sort of 'overcharge' my system because I was going to see my SO and I hadn't been taking the pill prior to the sudden visit. Pretty bad? Perhaps. I had non-stop cramps for two weeks and after some initial discharge, my period came in full force yesterday. I would say if you had unprotected sex to get back on the pill and / or take an emergency contraception.

  	You could also call a free clinic to get some advice over the phone if you need to.


----------

